# High rise fire and life safety systems



## johnniekayak (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello I'm new to this forum but hoping I can get some answers.
I've been scouring the national building code of Canada looking for fire ratings. I need to know when I have to use 2 hour fire rated cable in a 23 storey building with a 2 hour rated riser shaft.
Fire alarm cables, emergency distribution cables or cables from the generator to the ATS for the fire pump?


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2019)

Welcome

I think there is one person that speaks north of the border on the forum,

Plus sense the code book is not online


----------



## classicT (Jul 11, 2019)

Use the UL Product iQ search function. You can filter to Canadian approved listings.

https://iq.ulprospector.com/en/


----------



## tmurray (Jul 12, 2019)

If it is in a rated riser, you do not need to rate the cable itself.

I think Manitoba is still on the 2010 NBCC...

I'm guessing the building must be of non-combustible construction. In that case look at 3.1.5.18. for requirements of wires and cables. 

Typically, you just need to firestop the cable where it breaches the rated separation.

Specific requirements for the fire alarm system will be in CAN/ULC-S524. Fire pumps is NFPA 20.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks TM, you the "man".


----------



## johnniekayak (Jul 17, 2019)

thx for the info I found the rules I needed. 
Underground to the 2hr rated shafts or 2hr fire rated room where the fire pump and ATS are located can be run in pvc(DBII) no fire rating required. Is this assumption correct?
​


----------



## tmurray (Jul 17, 2019)

johnniekayak said:


> thx for the info I found the rules I needed.
> Underground to the 2hr rated shafts or 2hr fire rated room where the fire pump and ATS are located can be run in pvc(DBII) no fire rating required. Is this assumption correct?
> ​


For a non-metallic raceway, look at 3.1.5.20. to make sure your product meets the required testing criteria.


----------

